# NSW, ado's pondage - a good day out



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

With a lot happening over the past few months we hadn't had the kayaks wet since I got the new hull for the AI. Mind you some of the things that have kept us off the water were camping weekends up the snowy chasing trout with the fly so it wasn't all bad.

In spite of our best efforts we were late away but the lack of tide was not as much of a problem as the lack of the sounder as I still haven't fitted it back on. The front rod holders aren't on yet either but as the pond is small the two bream rods in the standard back holders promised to be plenty. We have been in here before to sus it out but this was the first visit with the yaks so it was a case of have a look about and flick a few lures and baits and see what happens.



















The child bride was the first to hook up and the only evidence of fish was an enormous bouncing bend in her little bream outfit. First time for a while and her concentration was fun to watch and I wanted to coach her but was too far away to be of any use. Unfortunately in one of its diving runs it managed to lose the hook and she came up empty.

Ado had told me that the bites might be very light but not to underestimate the size of the fish. I watched in amazement as my line started to head for the southern shore line before the fine braid registered any "feel" but as I tried to strike there was little more than a momentary sensation of weight before I too came up with an empty line. I pedaled forward a few strokes into the light breeze and cast out again into an area where I thought the drop off should have been and almost immediately there were signs of something tapping away at the bait. I had been using hardbodies and vibes with no response and had put on a king prawn a-la soft plastics and this time when I lifted the rod the was a massive weight hauling back away from me. The fight went through periods of lift and wind and then times where it was just a case of hang on and wait as line I had won back was once again paid out as the drag clicked away. This was good fun on the light braid but it was also a good challenge to my discipline after too long off the water but both my patience and my knots held out and I was finally able to slide my hand under a magnificent bream. Honestly I thought it was bigger than it was but though it only measured 40cms it was quite thick through the body and also very deep.




























All up a great way to spend a few hours on a winters day.

cheers

John


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

great day John
the new yak looks great too


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That is a staggering bit of water there - a 40cm bream is a trophy and doesn't belong in the same sentence as the word "only"!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a solid bream John!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm really pleased my little pond came through for you John. That was an excellent report and some nice pics too.
Now take that 40cm bream and double it (I'm not joking) to get a feel for the 47cm models.
They do go hard in the shallows don't they  .


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Top poo eater John, and i'm glad to see that your beard is regaining some of its former glory


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah guys, the beard is back... I actually only shaved the once to keep the promise for last years Movember fundraiser although it has been trimmed to keep it tidy.

Gee, I don't have any trouble taking the AI out in its Adventure format and do it quite often as there are times when the wind can be a hindrance to fishing. thats one of the best things about the AI is it is so versatile, not weird just great any way you put it on the water...

cheers

John


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Well done John. Your PB bream I suppose.

Now go back and get a 50 cm model, and make Ado very jealous. 

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Now go back and get a 50 cm model, and make Ado very jealous.


It would too.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

kayakone said:


> Well done John. Your PB bream I suppose.
> Now go back and get a 50 cm model, and make Ado very jealous.
> trev


Trev, I have had a few 40s before but not normally as big and solid as this one was. The biggest I ever got I didn't measure so can lay no claim to a PB for it but it still lives on in the memories section...

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=47990&p=491251#p491251

As to making Ado jealous... he mightn't give me any more pointers if I did that... :lol: :lol:

cheers
John


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTTrfmkAABrfgAAQcIPUAgAQFAo/5/7gIACKiKnk9NEemqP1R+poQ9TQeo9QammmkABo0ANAHq8M6NsZ+wuVu++VsBF0AP1jGg7kTTi20Hlxr1vCDqE/B6UopxuMYfQNTK9XLjQ2x4kcoLeBzeLDRr4JqAdZfJAEcZTm8PCKioFl5EIoGFTt91XW4Nkfn8nAXAzntFdVBGi/UZbIL2Bqh8CEH3fi7kinChIGnW/NIA==


----------



## Haynesy (May 6, 2011)

Lovely bit of water there and a cracker of a bream, thanks for sharing


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice beard mate!


----------

